# Looking for a template guide



## jopila (Dec 30, 2006)

I have a Stanley Router Base GA-H279 which I have been using for the last 30 years. I am looking for a 7/16 OD template guide. Is such a thing available or must I resort to my newer routers.

John


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

The east way of doing what you want to do is to get a new type base and drill the holes in to match your Alum. base then pick a set of brass guides, then you are set to go.
Note****You may want to pickup a center pin so you can line up the new base plate on dead center of the alum. one,you also can use a 1/4" dia. dowel pin to line it up for the 1st. time,and use the 1/4" brass guide to set it up.

One more NOTE***if you want the new base to be the same neat size of the Fac.one you now have ,then take some double sided carpet tape and remove the old and stick it to the new one then put in on your router table and use a flush trim router bit to get it to the same size then drill the holes to mount it BUT you need to take great care to make sure it's dead center with the old plate. 

-------------

Router Replacement Bases for 12.oo bucks
for Porter Cable® type Template Guides
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...tacc1.html#All_In_One_router_plate_kit_anchor


10 PC. SOLID BRASS TEMPLATE GUIDE KIT for 15,oo bucks.
The kit will have the 7/16" OD guide you need for the jig plus more.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=37402

---------------

Bj


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

jopila said:


> I have a Stanley Router Base GA-H279 which I have been using for the last 30 years. I am looking for a 7/16 OD template guide. Is such a thing available or must I resort to my newer routers.
> 
> John


Trend a UK company produces a router base for all routers One of the advantages not only will you be able to pick up a 7/16" there is a greater selection of Larger guides that will fit (40mm) for example


----------

